# Are plastisol more economical than using cad printz from stahls or transfer express whats the most economical



## lances00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Im trying to find out which process is more econmical.Plastisols,Cad printz from Stahls and or transfer express.

Not intrested in ink jet printing,thank you


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Insufficient information for a meaningful answer.


----------



## suew (Jun 12, 2006)

It depends on your what you are needing. Cad-Printz are full color, so if you need a single color print a screen printed transfer will be less, or if you need a large quantity of spot color prints screen printing will be less. If it is a lot of colors, a small print or if you are applying to a specialty fabric such as lycra, spandex or nylon that Cad-Printz will be the better choice. The best thing to do is send in your art and get a quote for both. Screen printed transfer pricing is based on quantity, size and number of colors; Cad-Printz pricing is based on size and quantity only.


----------

